# Proud of Kiki



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is such a star - she has been into nursery today as part of a topic on pets - she thoroughly enjoyed herself, was very well behaved, was patted by 30 children, went through tunnels made from legs and coped with a very loud child who was very excited to see her, but has limited language - I showed him how he could sign her to sit and he was so attentive and focused and THRILLED when she obeyed!

Dot was very put out - and sulked at home with my son, she hates being left behing anyway and being left behind while Kiki came out was not at all fair, in her eyes so I took her down to the beach this evening for a little one on one time


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Kiki - she is a total star  

Glad Dot got some special time too and I love the photo of the fishy bench (?) just yearn to have a whole line of dogs sat in there for a photo!!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

The bench is called the shoal and is new - I also fancy a long doggy line up on it - but think you'd have to time it right - when there were not too many people around.... I do have my doubts as to the wisdom of the metal fish inserts and backs to the bench - I suspect in the height of summer they are going to get very hot


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Oh wow - I have proper bench envy  yes as you say it might not be the best idea in the world - but I love it


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow I love it too, the bench and Kiki's star power! 

More and more people are realizing that natural things like forests and dogs and animals in general are vital to peoples mental health. What a fabulous idea to do a child tunnel for dogs to run through for kids and dog alike. Why have I never seen this or thought of it? Now I'm imagining a massive dog and child ballet with dogs jumping through hoops, tunnels and jumps constructed with children who shift positions in a big ever changing dance. An idea for your next dodgy dog show Marzi!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Wow I love it too, the bench and Kiki's star power!
> 
> More and more people are realizing that natural things like forests and dogs and animals in general are vital to peoples mental health. What a fabulous idea to do a child tunnel for dogs to run through for kids and dog alike. Why have I never seen this or thought of it? Now I'm imagining a massive dog and child ballet with dogs jumping through hoops, tunnels and jumps constructed with children who shift positions in a big ever changing dance. An idea for your next dodgy dog show Marzi!



You are so funny ! Kiki nearly got sat on a couple of times - children at 3 and 4 don't have the best balance when standing splay legged and also trying to track the progress of the dog as it goes along the tunnel  !! There were also issues with tickly tail and bare legs 

The shoal bench is to be extended - the cost of it is partially being met by people sponsoring it - you can buy a fish (3 different sizes) and have the name or message of your choice engraved on it before it is inserted on the wood sections.... the idea is for it to extend all the way along the breakwater.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is the back grill part for? Is it a bicycle rack? The world is full of such talented artists. 

Ok, so not toddlers for the dog ballet but what about hip hop/gymnast/dancer type pre- teens? It could be like a giant flash mob/ agility course/ circus. Think Chinese synchronized marching but with catchy music and some well trained border collies and cockapoos. Human plank teeter totters, tunnels made of legs, jumps made from people doing handstands (females not males)...


----------

